# TGI Fridays



## Chris cov (Mar 18, 2017)

Any thoughts on food to eat going mother's day


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry that is one of the few food chains not in my local town.


----------



## Robin (Mar 18, 2017)

If all else fails, have a look at their nutritional information chart before you go, and earmark something that meets your dietary aims, ( but then don't forget you're allowed to sin if it's a treat). Carbs, Calories, Fat, etc is all here
http://www.nutrition-charts.com/tgi-fridays-nutrition-facts-calorie-information/


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2017)

Blimey - haven't been in one for 30 years!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Blimey - haven't been in one for 30 years!



I didn't know they still existed either! I'm guessing they do steaks, that's what I'd have, love steak lol!


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 18, 2017)

They do absolutely humongous portions though, it's American which means each plate of food contains at least twice as much as an average person can eat...
Still, you don't have to eat it all, but then you feel guilty because it's such a waste!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Never been to one of there establishments but I've heard the portions are huuuuge


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2017)

Never heard of them, please note I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Never been in one, and there isn't a branch on Mull, which will come as no surprise to anyone.


----------

